# Need some help!



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

okay so i have a 2002 jeep wrangler with a 4in lift.


I want to put a plow on it but i want a light plow (as in weight) that can handle some drive ways and parking lots. It also needs to be easy to take on and off and everything needs to come off other than the mount.

give me some links to some so i can see some pics and prices.


thanks!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You will need a custom mount for 4" of lift.

I dont think a "light" plow will be suitable for parking lots

go to the top of this site and click on the manufacturer icons that will take you to there web site where they list what plows will fit your jeep. they also give the weight of the plows.

ALL plows made since about 96 or 97 are require (by DOT) so that the headgear come off with the plow.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

I would suggest a plow bigger than 6'. I have the Suburbanite/Homesteader, which is basically the lightest-duty plow made by a major plow manufacturer. It works fine for the three driveways I do, but not really heavy enough to much more.

Do you plan to buy new or used? A heavier plow does not cost much more than the plow I mentioned above new, I got mine used at a killer deal and like how it weighs only 250 lbs.

Perhaps a Meyer DrivePro 6' 8"?
http://www.meyerproducts.com/plows/DriveProContractor.aspx



theplowmeister;1201553 said:


> ALL plows made since about 96 or 97 are require (by DOT) so that the headgear come off with the plow.


Interesting, I never knew that.


----------

